# Ultrasonic gun cleaning...



## uspastime (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new on this forum and I've been trying to scour the site for some information, so I apologize if somewhere buried are answers to my questions.

Who here has used an ultrasonic to clean their hand guns? 
I'm in the diamond/jewelry business and we have a few of different sizes (certainly big enough for the slide,barrel, etc.).

I've heard of people also dunking their frames in as well but with many made from polymer, I'm cautious with that. I have a Sig P226 with a polymer frame and a P220 Combat with an alloy frame.
What I'd like to do if I can perfect this type of cleaning is to offer the cleaning service to our local PD (for a very nominal charge) as a courtesy. BUT, I need to know that it's done correctly and that service weapon will be GOOD TO GO once we've had it (for obvious reasons). 

I've seen a few different solutions, one to clean then one that lubricates. It's quite hands off and with the ultrasonic, it cleans all those nooks and crannies and lubricates everything.

I'd sure like to hear your thoughts on this. Thanks!

Bob


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think these are the main ones where we've discussed ultrasonic cleaning.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14147

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16292

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21428


----------

